# Statutory declaration format, appealing CPA, help!!



## computerian (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi everyone!
Finally i decided to have my application reviewed by CPA. I got negative assessment from CPA saying i didnt covered Accounting theory. Now I prepared the document showing that i covered all the topics in my degree that cpa expected in accounting theory. As far as i know, i need to prepare statutory declaration as well. Do anyone know the format of the statutory declaration? Any suggestions in making appeal to CPA will me much helpful. 

Thanks


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

computerian said:


> Hi everyone!
> Finally i decided to have my application reviewed by CPA. I got negative assessment from CPA saying i didnt covered Accounting theory. Now I prepared the document showing that i covered all the topics in my degree that cpa expected in accounting theory. As far as i know, i need to prepare statutory declaration as well. Do anyone know the format of the statutory declaration? Any suggestions in making appeal to CPA will me much helpful.
> 
> Thanks


You mean to say instead of submitting reference letter from the employer, you are trying to submit statutory declaration for the same?

Amit


----------



## computerian (Sep 26, 2013)

hi amit,

I need the format of SD for my syllabus not for the employment reference letter. CPA concluded that i didnt not cover the subject Acounting thoery, but i know i did cover in my bachelors degree in different subjects. so i made the detailed syllabus myself and for that i need SD.

thanks


----------



## abdulah786 (Oct 18, 2016)

computerian said:


> hi amit,
> 
> I need the format of SD for my syllabus not for the employment reference letter. CPA concluded that i didnt not cover the subject Acounting thoery, but i know i did cover in my bachelors degree in different subjects. so i made the detailed syllabus myself and for that i need SD.
> 
> thanks


i am in similar situation, CPA has asked me to provide official syllabus. if not available thn make a SD with handwritten / typed syllabus.

can u plz share your SD format


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

abdulah786 said:


> i am in similar situation, CPA has asked me to provide official syllabus. if not available thn make a SD with handwritten / typed syllabus.
> 
> can u plz share your SD format


I have appealed my negative assessment, and got it positive. You need to write clearly in the SD that you have tried to contact the university, but you were not successful. You need to mention the reason in SD why detailed syllabus from university cannot be obtained. 

I suggest before appealing that you actually visit your university and ask for detailed syllabus. May be you can write a detailed syllabus and you can get it stamped from your university. 

In my case, I got negative assessment because of business law. I think that they are going to be tough with accounting theory. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

computerian said:


> hi amit,
> 
> I need the format of SD for my syllabus not for the employment reference letter. CPA concluded that i didnt not cover the subject Acounting thoery, but i know i did cover in my bachelors degree in different subjects. so i made the detailed syllabus myself and for that i need SD.
> 
> thanks


Check the below link 

www.ag.gov.au/Publications/Pages/Statutorydeclarations.aspx#commonwealth 

Better that you contact Australian Consulate.


----------

